
Replacing JSON when talking to erlang - maze-le
http://beta.erlangcentral.org/blog/replacing-json-when-talking-to-erlang/
======
maze-le
Damn, I just realized, that I wanted to post the original article, not the
mention on 'erlangcentral'. But editing URLs is not permitted, so, for
everyone interested: [http://inaka.net/blog/2016/08/17/why-
json/](http://inaka.net/blog/2016/08/17/why-json/)

~~~
unwind
That's handy, since in the OP the link to the actual description of the format
is broken due to some frame-madness.

Mods: please swap the URL. Thanks.

